# Melanotan Q (that hasnt been answered so far)



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

just looking on muscle research at MII. was thinking about giving it a blast. just had one q. $100 for a 10ml vial and the recommended daily dose is 1mg oed....im thinking thats an expensive tan even if it is super dark.

perfect for competition but does anyone use it who doesnt compete?

Also a bit uneasy about ordering from US and online, can anyone vouch for the sites authenticity?

cheers!


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

I am inacting a new sale for MTII

Coupon code will be "ukmuscleMT2"

It will give you $35 off every bottle of MTII


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

I imagine most people who use it dont compete.

I am very fair skinned I do not tan naturally at all, so for me it is worth it, as I would not tan any other way.

It also gives great protection from burning if you are going away somewhere hot.

If you do tan, then there are other ways for you to get colour, so only you can decide if the $ is worth it, IMO $100 per 10mg is expensive, but $75 is much more reasonable, esp with the decent exchange rate at the moment.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Im thinking about giving this stuff a go too and i certainly dont compete! lol

I am fairly light skinned, but only want to go a nice brown colour, not a deep tan.

This is a silly question, cos how long is a piece of string! But do you think 1/2 ml eod would surfice if your just after a light heathy golden colour and not a super dark tan ??

Also how long does it take on average to take effect??


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

If you can achieve some kind of tan, naturally, I would go 1mg per day for 20 days, and see how that works.

I dont tan at all, and went 2mg for 10 days, then 1mg for 10 days, and it worked well.

I would also say that tanning beds are needed with it, I know it works to some degree anyway, but I think it is a waste unless you are getting some UV exposure too, 2/3 time per week would be plenty.


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

Thanks nytol, ill give it a whirl !!


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

No problem, let us know how it goes.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

I got to vouch for the MR product myself.

I used some and I got massivly dark, darker than I would be able to do naturally.

In fact so dark many people said it didnt look right with my blond hair and blue eyes.

I bought some MTII from another site and I have been injecting it but to be honest it isnt doing anything but give me boners.

I gave some to my GF and she was horney too, strange..............


----------



## Bulldozer (Nov 24, 2006)

I ordered 5 vials earlier from MR.

As its on offer thought why not


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

hackskii said:


> I gave some to my GF and she was horney too, strange..............


It's not all bad then? 

Which site?

Just so others can avoid if it is not that great.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Here: http://www.cemproducts.com/melanotanii.html

But it does nothing for tan from what I see.

Boners delux and the chick was hot and bothered but no tan.

MR smokes this product for a tan.

But this did my chick in for sex, she was out of control........Not lying.....

Gave me massive boners too......................


----------



## MuscleResearch (Jun 14, 2005)

hackskii said:


> Gave me massive boners too......................


Lol,

Is this Hackskii letting his massive boner overload:gun:


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

I've used the MR Melanotan and its definately the strongest one out of the lot that I've tried.

Personally I only use 1mg 2-3 times a week when I have a sunbed and that has given me a good enough colour. I only really want a base tan for the show tanning.

And the boners are killer too. Could slay dragons with mine sometimes.:boohoo:


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

Tinytom said:


> And the boners are killer too. Could slay dragons with mine sometimes.:boohoo:


PMSL!!!


----------



## pauly7582 (Jan 16, 2007)

indestructable boners...what a perfect side effect! how long do they usually last for just out of interest? i assume theres a dose related response. i was just going to shoot 1mg 2-3 times per week as i tan ok to start with.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Many hours from what I noticed.


----------



## Tigger (May 25, 2008)

thanks for the info. Nice to have reliable information from real people... can't trust company reps!


----------

